# Speaker DIY/Kit Suggestions



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys. A friend of mine asked about new speakers, and asked about DIY or a kit. I told him I would ask around and find out. His 'taste' seems to be about CLARITY. Towers or bookshelf. Probably a 3 way unit, unless an argument is made for a good 2-way. Options?? We are in Canada btw.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I cannot give any local advice but a lot of folk in the US go the flat pack route. 
Here are some great kits w/flat packs:
http://www.diysoundgroup.com/speaker...mall-kits.html

Maybe someone closer can chip in as well.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

there is a master list...
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558

If ordering a kit, a Canadian supplier like CSS might be a plus. For piece-part projects (i.e. nothing pre-assembled), you can source anywhere. 

If he has high-end tastes, look at Clearwave and ZaphAudio for some quite commercial kit offerings using high end drivers. Otherwise, it's whatever hits his fancy!

HAve fun,
Frank

PS diysoundgroup kits are great; built the Anarchy TH sub.


----------



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

Why 3-way necessarily? It seems that he is limiting himself for no good reason. 3-way is not intrinsically better than 2-way.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

OK, thanks. That is why I kinda eluded to that in the OP. So that said, any suggestions on a simple all-in-one kit?


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup. If I wanted an all-in-one kit, ready to assemble, resulting in an incredible speaker...PE sells the Zaph Audio ZA5 mtm kit with premade enclosures and pre assembled crossovers. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Assuming PE = Parts express. I can't find anything there for za5 kit in the speaker building section. I also used the search tool... Link?


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Zaph's kits are at Madisound, not PE. Also check Meniscus. There's been a bit of a kit explosion of late...


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahhh. Sorry. Madisound is correct for Zaph kits. My mistake(it was early).


----------



## 94vg30de (May 16, 2012)

Will this be used for music, or surround sound? Budget?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

94vg30de said:


> Will this be used for music, or surround sound? Budget?


Music clarity, accuracy, is what he mentioned to me. Budget is sorta flexible, looking for best value however (high quality, low cost). These will be used for TV/movies as well, but not the primary goal here he said. Let's just say he was impressed with my Energy Take FPS setup (see avatar) with giant sub.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Are you talking low cost like 200-250 oriole 400-500? There is a major difference in those price ranges.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

lets say under $1000 shipped duty taxes etc, but if there is something that is acceptably lower in cost but packs a punch, would rather that. would like to be in the $500 range if possible.
PS: I assume "oriole" should be "or like" ?? 

He was looking at used market with $800, so something less than that would be nice, hence the reason for DIY (less cost, good performance)


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you want to build the cabs or buy them?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think buying them is better for him.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you looked at the Dayton mtm kits from PE ?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

no I havent. I know nothing about DIY speakers, just subs. So when I am looking at kits, they all look the same to me because of my ignorance.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Your best bet would be to find a few kits that appeal to you as to price range and size requirements. Then do some searches for reviews. You would be hard pressed to just find someone that has heard them all and even if you did that would only be one persons opinion. Remember designs usually don't become popular for no apparent reason. You just need to find what they are popular for. Use what your friend has heard as a ground measure an hopefully you will find what your looking for. I personally haven't heard much from the DIY world except what I have built. One thing that you can do if you happen to go with the Dayton mtm kits from PE is play with them a little bit by changing out the xovers if your not 100% happy with the way they sound. Rjbaudio.com has 6 different xover designs for this setup and has graphs with detailed comparisons in the difference. I personally plan on this build for myself just to get to play with the different designs and being able to reuse parts. Good luck in what ever you do. 

Jason


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for the informative and detailed response


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

look up "The Statements" if you can find the link let me know.


----------

